# Moving to Milan & need work! Help!!!!



## holteender_rob (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I really hope you can help me!

I'm moving to Milan (from UK as EU passport holder) in February 2011 to live with my girlfriend who is an Italian resident currently living in Segrate. I'm learning Italian at the moment with private tuition and I need help in securing employment for when I land and start my new life there. 

Any advice, contacts, companies or reassurance will be greatly received especially focussing on the issues English expats have had doing the same thing as me or having past experience of finding work as an english speaking expat, it would be great to pick your brains!!! Also interested to hear of experiences with italian recruitment agencies and how they react to finding work for English expats that are new to the language. I would also be nice to hear how people have adjusted to life in Italy by changing career paths to live there. 

I'm degree educated and in the UK I'm currently employed as a Quantity Surveyor with 9 years experience in the Civil Engineering industry. I specialise in project cost control but can apply this skill to different situations as I'm very adaptable. 

When I move to Milan ideally I'd like to do the same work, but I'm a realist and accept that before I'm good enough with the language this may not be possible. 

I'm also not expecting to walk into a highly paid job just because I have the degree and the previous experience but I like to think this will, at least, increase my chances of employment in Milan. I'm also open to all good opportunities that are out there whatever the work may be. Especially if any of you living in Milan at the moment have, or know of any job vacancies that would be available for me. 

I travel to Milan 1-2 times a month so any leads or interviews I can also easily meet in person or attend.

Any advice, or help offered would be great, February's soon coming and I can't wait!

lane:

look forward to speaking to you soon!


----------



## jham (Jun 8, 2011)

I know this is digging up an ancient post but i'm interested to see if you ever found QS work in Italy with your situation. i have a realtive who is in a similar situation so if you still get this message it would be good to hear from you.


----------

